# Sacramento @ Houston Game Thread (1/28)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (28-13) @ Houston Rockets (24-19)
Toyota Center, Friday January 28, 2005
6:30 PT, News10,







*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Tracy McGrady/David Wesley/Bob Sura 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Rockets board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jerry Reynolds, Sacramento's director of player personnel, said Stojakovic's back has been bothering him recently, but he is expected back in the lineup when the Kings play in Houston on Friday night


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It will be an exciting game, but I think Sac-Town will win:

my prediction:

Sacramento 101
Houston 94


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Stojakovic said he would wait to see how he felt in Houston tonight before he decided whether to play against the Rockets.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings 102
Rockets 99

Mobley: 26 pts, 7 Reb
Miller: 21 pts, 11 Reb
Bibby: 20 pts, 8 dimes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napears says he doesn't know if Peja will play, but if he had to guess, he would guess that he won't.

He also said it is 50/50 if Webber will play.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No Peja tonight, Barnes is playing good defense on T-Mac.

Webb has found his shot, Bibby is tearing it up:

28-28 at the start of the 2nd.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up 46-36.

Eddie House has 7 points in the 2nd quarter


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Halftime:

Kings 54
Rockets 50

Bibby: 12 Points and 7 Assists
Webber: 10 Points and 5 Rebounds
Miller: 13 Points (6/7 FG)
House: 7 Points in 7 minutes


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

CWEBB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>halfbreed</b>!
> CWEBB!!!!!!!!!!!


:djparty:

CWEBB=CLUTCH

Best game of the season!!!

Box Score: KINGS 117, ROCKETS 111


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

now, I know they won but, is it just me or did Adleman try to lose that game? I think he's done a great job, I don't want him fired anytime soon, but Barnes was all over McGrady, but then Mobley switched onto him, and then he goes crazy, and they were butchering Yao on Pick and roles, but then they don't do that even once after the middle of the 2 quarter.

Things we learned tonight:

Webber is clutch.

Padgett is god.

And looking at, breathing on, or thinking about Tracy McGrady is a foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adelman seems to enjoy stepping off the gas at the beginning of the 4th quarters. He needs to start going for the jugular.

And C-Webb better be an all-star or I will be :upset:.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What a great game Cwebb is amazing. If coachs dont put him in the all star game that would be a robbery. Cwebb>Amare


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

This is turning into somewhat of a rivalry, Houston-Sacramento games are great to watch and always close.

I remember how much trouble Shaq had defending the pick and roll, and Yao is no better. If they ever want to win a playoff series against the Kings, Houston needs to teach Yao Ming where to be for Sacramento's offensive execution. He was lost.

But then again, Sacramento didn't do the best job of defending the pick and roll with TMac and Padgett. :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought we were gonna lose this game man.

CWebb should defenitely be an ALLSTAR. :yes: 

The guy is playing on one knee and is still putting up MVP type of numbers. It's crazy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacbee: Kings beat Rockets 117-111 in OT

 NBA.com: Kings Trump Rockets in OT


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*ENJOY!!!* :grinning:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

That's the second time I've seen CWebb do that this year, although I saw him brick it once also. He looks like he wants to be the go to guy, which bodes well for the Kings. :rock:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee - Rockets cool off, so Kings take win: They take charge after Chris Webber's three-pointer ties the score with 1.3 seconds left in regulation, forcing overtime 

Kings.com: The Inside Dish-at Houston


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*just able to win.*

anyone else think this team has a chance for the ring? even with players injured they still find ways to pull out wins. only obstacle in the playoffs for them would be of course the spurs. also, i think the departure of vlade made players more focused on the prize, less funny stuff. oh yeah one more thought, cwebb=allstar :yes:


----------

